# Night Time - Sleeping



## mark (Feb 9, 2014)

Not sure if this is correct forum, we have a cockapoo dog 5 months old, who sleeps at night in his crate, will happily go in and stay in there however wakes up at about 2 barking(not crying) , so let him out to garden sometimes he goes to toilet sometimes just a sniff , then will go happily back into crate , and sleep till about 5 then it starts again , repeat let out into garden and sometimes will toilet , doesn't seem to want to sleep through the night , any ideas on how to achieve this ??, he presently sleeps downstairs seems quite happy to have his own space and joins in all family fun during the day while snoozing on settee.
Any ideas on how to break this to a single sleep ???
Thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's in a routine. You probably need to try letting him bark to see if you can break it. He is barking and getting your attention, its working for him , he wants his dad - checking that you are still there. 

Alternatively you could move his crate upstairs to be near you. Knowing you are near, he probably won't stir at all.

Good luck.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two did that until I moved them out of the crate and into my bed. I know not for everyone but after the first night's sleep, haven't turned back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine both sleep with us. We don't hear a peep out of them all night and they are very happy to have weekend lie-ins. They never stir before we do, they are just very content to be near us.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

mark said:


> Not sure if this is correct forum, we have a cockapoo dog 5 months old, who sleeps at night in his crate, will happily go in and stay in there however wakes up at about 2 barking(not crying) , so let him out to garden sometimes he goes to toilet sometimes just a sniff , then will go happily back into crate , and sleep till about 5 then it starts again , repeat let out into garden and sometimes will toilet , doesn't seem to want to sleep through the night , any ideas on how to achieve this ??, he presently sleeps downstairs seems quite happy to have his own space and joins in all family fun during the day while snoozing on settee.
> Any ideas on how to break this to a single sleep ???
> Thanks


I would probably try letting him sleep outside of the crate.

We had a similar situation at that age where Gandhi was happy to go into his crate when he was tired but then started crying for us at 5am. Once we let him sleep outside of the crate there was not another peep! Especially as you say, he is snoozing outside the crate during the day. This is exactly what happened with Gandhi, he got to a point where he was always choosing to sleep outside the crate, so it made sense that he would want this at night too

I don't know about the difference between barking and whining - as Ruth says it could be a routine he's got into

either way leaving the crate door open will be a change in his routine which might help break it


----------

